# Uber navigation



## Dostum (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi guys, I just realised UBER now have its own build in navigation. 
But I found this navigation accuracy are not good as Google, and I also has issue with it.
Personally I feel they need to improve more such as show riders location on the road, rider address, whole trip in one map at start etc...


----------



## Steven888 (May 13, 2017)

I am having trouble getting waze to open when on a pickup.


----------



## Yankees7 (Dec 4, 2016)

Regarding Waze, since 5/5 update Waze is having problems. If you manually shut down Waze before you reach pck up location, it will work to get you to destination. Then you have to manually shut it down before you get to destination or it to work again.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

May find useful info at https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-killed-my-waze.179664/


----------



## Lapetak (May 27, 2017)

Since I dont do uber that much I use their navigation and is not that bad but I dont like the fact that I can't control my routes.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You can't avoid tolls on the uber nav.


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

Uber navigation sucks*.*


----------

